# brauchen zu + Infinitiv



## Whodunit

Hi, I'm wondering more and more about my own mother tongue, but now my question is more precise. Everyone knowing English uses "need to" in order to express the German equivalent "müssen", for instance:

I need to go now.
Ich muss jetzt gehen.
AND NOT
Ich brauche jetzt (zu) gehen.

It needs to be done.
Es muss getan werden.
AND NOT
Es braucht getan (zu) werden.

You needn't go home. (  : no "to")
Du musst nicht nach Hause gehen.
AND
Du brauchst nicht nach Hause gehen.

But we German know that "brauchen zu" really doesn't exist at all. However "nicht brauchen zu" exists??? It doesn't make sense to me. Consider these:

Du brauchst dich nicht zu entschuldigen.
You needn't excuse (yourself).

... works as well as:

Du musst dich nicht (zu) entschuldigen.
You don't have to excuse (yourself).

Any ideas why we can't say "brauchen zu" in affirmative clauses?


----------



## Jana337

Eine Ergänzung: Es geht auch in gewissen affirmativen Sätzen.

Der Duden:



> 4. <mit Inf. mit »zu«; verneint od. *eingeschränk*t> müssen: er braucht heute nicht zu arbeiten/(ugs. auch ohne »zu« braucht heute nicht arbeiten; du brauchst doch nicht (es ist doch kein Grund vorhanden) gleich zu weinen; es braucht nicht sofort zu sein (es hat Zeit); *du brauchst es [mir] nur zu sagen.*



Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Eine Ergänzung: Es geht auch in gewissen affirmativen Sätzen.
> 
> Der Duden:
> 
> [...]
> 
> Jana



Hey, you're right. But why is it possible in your example only? I am not sure. I'm going to doubt more and more in my native language.


----------



## Jana337

Du brauchst das Essay erst morgen abzugeben. Auch eine Einschränkung, kann man sagen.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Du brauchst das Essay erst morgen abzugeben. Auch eine Einschränkung, kann man sagen.
> 
> Jana



Wir nennen ein Essay eher "ein Aufsatz".   

Aber warum geht es manchmal mit brauchen in affirmativen Sätzen und warum manchmal nicht?


----------



## Whodunit

I'm quite sure I just figured it out! Everything's (il)logical in German, as you know.   

Try to use
"Du brauchst den Aufsatz erst morgen abzugeben"
without "erst":
  It doesn't work.

Try to use
"Du brauchst es [mir] nur zu sagen."
without "nur":
  It doesn't work.

And why? Words like "erst" (not until) and "nur" (no more than) have a slightly negative connotation, and that's why can use "brauchen zu + inf." in an apparently affirmative sentence.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> And why? Words like "erst" (not until) and "nur" (no more than) have a slightly negative connotation, and that's why can use "brauchen zu + inf." in an apparently affirmative sentence.



This is what you could have read in Duden - Verneinung und Einschränkung.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> This is what you could have read in Duden - Verneinung und Einschränkung.
> 
> Jana



Okay, so the topic is clear now.


----------



## heidita

*"braucht man nur...zu"*

finde ich ganz umgangssprachlich.


----------



## Lavernock

Morgen habe keine Prüfung, deshalb _müss_ ich nicht heute Abend lernen.

Morgen habe ich keine Prüfung, deshalb _brauche _ich nicht heute Abend zu lernen.

Ist die Bedeutung hier gleiche?  Wie sagt das am besten?


----------



## nichego

Lavernock said:


> Morgen habe ich keine Prüfung, deshalb _muss_ ich nicht heute Abend nicht lernen.
> 
> Morgen habe ich keine Prüfung, deshalb _brauche _ich nicht heute Abend nicht zu lernen.
> 
> Ist die Bedeutung hier gleiche?  Wie sagt das am besten?


Ich würde sagen die Bedeutung ist die gleiche, ja. Beide Sätze sind gut.


----------



## Lavernock

Schön Dank!!


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> in German you can’t say “brauchen, etwas zu tun”


 
Examples from Duden: ''du brauchst es nur zu sagen'',  ''er braucht heute nicht zu arbeiten'' (entry: brauchen, no.4).  Or did I misunderstand you?


----------



## elroy

Yes, you did.  Your examples contain "nur" and "nicht," which make it acceptable (making the whole system in German even more _unnachvollziehbar_ for a non-native speaker ). You can't say "du brauchst es zu sagen"  or "er braucht heute zu arbeiten."


----------



## bearded

Is a sentence like _Um lesen zu lernen, braucht ein Kind mindestens zwei Jahre lang in die Schule zu gehen _really wrong?  It contains neither 'nur' nor 'nicht'.


----------



## elroy

Yes, definitely wrong.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Yes, definitely wrong.


Da scheiden sich die Geister 


berndf said:


> Eselsbrücke aus dem Deutschunterricht in der Schule: "Wer brauchen ohne zu gebraucht, braucht brauchen gar nicht zu gebrauchen."





Derselbe said:


> Bislang geht die Lehrmeinung davon aus, dass es sich bei _brauchen _nicht um ein Modalverb handelt. Deshalb sei die Verwendung ohne _zu _falsch. In der Tat gibt es aber Tendenzen, dass sich _brauchen _irgendwann zu einem Modalverb entwickeln wird. Momentan ist man jedenfalls auf der sicheren Seite, wenn man es mit erweitertem Infinitiv verwendet.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Yes, definitely wrong.


Sorry, I do not agree.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Your examples contain "nur" and "nicht," which make it acceptable (making the whole system in German even more _unnachvollziehbar_ for a non-native speaker ).


Nicht nur akzeptabel sondern notwendig! 

Wenn _brauchen_ wie ein Modalverb behandelt wird (brauchen = müssen), kann "zu" (nach neuestem Stand der Dinge) wegfallen, sonst nicht. 
Brauchen nicht zu + Infinitiv / müssen nicht + Infinitiv


----------



## Frieder

JClaudeK said:


> elroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, definitely wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Da scheiden sich die Geister
Click to expand...

You would really say that


bearded said:


> Um lesen zu lernen, braucht ein Kind mindestens zwei Jahre lang in die Schule zu gehen


is correct? 

I don't.


----------



## elroy

@JClaudeK, I think you may have misunderstood what we're talking about?

We're not talking about whether you need "zu" (i.e. "du brauchst nicht zu kommen" vs. "du brauchst nicht kommen").
What I'm saying is that @bearded's sentence is wrong because _it doesn't contain negation or a restricting element like "nur" or "erst"_:

_Um lesen zu lernen, *braucht* ein Kind mindestens zwei Jahre lang in die Schule *zu gehen*.
Um lesen zu lernen, *muss* ein Kind mindestens zwei Jahre lang in die Schule *gehen*. 
Um lesen zu lernen, *braucht* ein Kind *nicht* zwei Jahre lang in die Schule *zu gehen*. 
Um lesen zu lernen, *braucht* ein Kind *nur* zwei Jahre lang in die Schule *zu gehen*. _

What do you think?


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> You would really say that
> 
> 
> bearded said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Um lesen zu lernen, braucht ein Kind mindestens zwei Jahre lang in die Schule zu gehen._
> 
> 
> 
> is correct?
Click to expand...

Für mich klingt der Satz unidiomatisch*, aber nicht grammatikalisch falsch.

*Stattdessen würde ich sagen "_Um lesen zu lernen, braucht *muss* ein Kind mindestens zwei Jahre lang in die Schule zu gehen."_


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> @JClaudeK, I think you may have misunderstood what we're talking about?
> 
> We're not talking about whether you need "zu" (i.e. "du brauchst nicht zu kommen" vs. "du brauchst nicht kommen").
> What I'm saying is that @bearded's sentence is wrong because _it doesn't contain negation or a restricting element like "nur" or "erst"_:
> 
> _Um lesen zu lernen, *braucht* ein Kind mindestens zwei Jahre lang in die Schule *zu gehen*.
> Um lesen zu lernen, *muss* ein Kind mindestens zwei Jahre lang in die Schule *gehen*.
> Um lesen zu lernen, *braucht* ein Kind *nicht* zwei Jahre lang in die Schule *zu gehen*.
> Um lesen zu lernen, *braucht* ein Kind *nur* zwei Jahre lang in die Schule *zu gehen*. _
> 
> What do you think?


I would say sentence 3 either. To me, _brauchen _doesn't fit, with or without negator. I wouldn't think it was grammatically wrong though, just very unidiomatic. Sentence 4 sounds a bit better but I would still say it differently.


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded said:


> Is a sentence like _Um lesen zu lernen, braucht ein Kind mindestens zwei Jahre lang in die Schule zu gehen _really wrong?  It contains neither 'nur' nor 'nicht'.


And it contains a _restrictive element_, which I always teach as a necessary condition in order to use „brauchen zu“ as synonym of „müssen“, if there is no _negative element_.

_Restrictive elements_ are „bloß“, „nur“, „lediglich“. Maybe my term  r_estrictive element_ is not restrictive enough to exclude „mindestens“.


----------



## elroy

Gernot Back said:


> it contains a _restrictive element_


 What is the restrictive element? "mindestens zwei Jahre lang"?  I don't consider that a restrictive element.  It's simply an adverbial of time.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> klingt der Satz unidiomatisch*


Das gebe ich zu. Natürlich habe ich den Satz nur so formuliert, um die Richtigkeit von ''brauchen...zu'' zu prüfen/prüfen zu lassen.


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded said:


> _Um lesen zu lernen, braucht ein (normal intelligentes) Kind mindestens *höchstens drei* Jahre lang in die Schule zu gehen._


Mit dem restriktiven Element „höchstens“ klänge der Satz komischerweise richtig in meinen Ohren, nicht aber mit „mindestens“. Die Restriktion betrifft also nur die Obergrenze nicht die Untergrenze.


----------



## JClaudeK

Jana337 said:


> Du brauchst das Essay *erst* morgen abzugeben. Auch eine Einschränkung, kann man sagen.





Gernot Back said:


> Mit dem restriktiven Element „höchstens“ klänge der Satz komischerweise richtig in meinen Ohren,


----------



## Gernot Back

elroy said:


> What is the restrictive element? "mindestens zwei Jahre lang"?  I don't consider that a restrictive element.  It's simply an adverbial of time.


„Mindestens“ is a restrictive adverbial independent of time.


----------



## bearded

Gernot Back said:


> Die Restriktion betrifft also nur die Obergrenze nicht die Untergrenze.


Sind das denn Regeln oder ist's nur Sprachgefühl ''nach dem Ohr''? ( nichts für ungut )


----------



## elroy

Gernot Back said:


> Mit dem restriktiven Element „höchstens“ klänge der Satz komischerweise richtig in meinen Ohren, nicht aber mit „mindestens“.
> Die Restriktion betrifft also nur die Obergrenze nicht die Untergrenze.


 That makes perfect sense.
“höchstens drei Jahre” = “*nur* maximal drei Jahre”
“mindestens drei Jahre” = “drei Jahre oder mehr” 


JClaudeK said:


> Für mich klingt der Satz unidiomatisch*, aber nicht grammatikalisch falsch.





berndf said:


> I wouldn't think it was grammatically wrong though, just very unidiomatic.


 What about

_Um lesen zu lernen braucht ein Kind in die Schule zu gehen._

and

_Um lesen zu lernen braucht ein Kind drei Jahre lang in die Schule zu gehen. _

?


Gernot Back said:


> „Mindestens“ is a restrictive adverbial independent of time.


 No, it’s not restrictive; “höchstens” is.  The distinction you made is on point!


----------



## Şafak

Every rule says that normally "brauchen" is not used with "zu". "Zu" appears only if "brauchen" is used in the meaning of "müssen" or the "brauchen" part *contains restrictive elements* (bloß / nur). Thus, in speech the use of "zu" varies from one person to another because for some people, let's say, "mindestens" is a proper restriction, whereas for others it's not.

At least, my comprehensive German grammar book says that the use of "zu" with "brauchen" varies especially in speech.


----------



## elroy

“mindestens” doesn’t restrict anything!

Du brauchst keinen Apfel zu essen.  >>> apples needed: zero [restriction on number of apples needed]

Du brauchst nur einen Apfel zu essen.  >>> apples needed: only one [restriction on number of apples needed]

Du brauchst mindestens einen Apfel zu essen. >>> apples needed: one *or more* [no restriction on number of apples needed!]


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> What about
> 
> _Um lesen zu lernen braucht ein Kind in die Schule zu gehen. _
> 
> and
> 
> _Um lesen zu lernen braucht ein Kind drei Jahre lang in die Schule zu gehen.  _
> 
> ?


Unidiomatisch aber nicht grammatikalisch falsch.

_Um lesen zu lernen, *muss*_*_ ein Kind (drei Jahre lang) in die Schule gehen._
oder
_Um lesen zu lernen ist es nötig*, dass ein Kind (drei Jahre lang) in die Schule geht. _

*Bedeutung: _needs to_


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> no restriction on number of apples needed!


If the apples were two, ''mindestens'' _would _be a restriction: no less than two.   For me,  'restriction' does not refer to the number, but to the meaning of the sentence: it is so, but only as long as ...


----------



## Şafak

elroy said:


> “mindestens” doesn’t restrict anything!
> 
> Du brauchst keinen Apfel zu essen.  >>> apples needed: zero [restriction on number of apples needed]
> 
> Du brauchst nur einen Apfel zu essen.  >>> apples needed: only one [restriction on number of apples needed]
> 
> Du brauchst mindestens einen Apfel zu essen. >>> apples needed: one *or more* [no restriction on number of apples needed!]


I fully agree with you. I just said that the use of "zu" is variable. I've never heard of any other restrictive elements apart from nur and bloß. But apparently native speakers think some other words have a restrictive ring to them, thus, zu appears.


----------



## JClaudeK

Jennifer Weiss said:


> "Zu" appears only if "brauchen" is used in the meaning of "müssen"


Really??


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Unidiomatisch aber nicht grammatikalisch falsch.


  That contradicts everything about this that I’ve ever learned and encountered in actual usage.  Not once have I ever seen a source that supports “brauchen” + infinitive without negation or a restrictive element, or a single attestation of it in native usage.


bearded said:


> If the apples were two, ''mindestens'' _would _be a restriction: no less than two.


 That’s not a restriction, because the number can be more than two. 

Du brauchst nur zu schwimmen. [nicht mehr] 
Du brauchst auf jeden Fall zu schwimmen. [nicht weniger]


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> That’s not a restriction, because the number can be more than two


Can we call ''mindestens'' a restrictive adverb? It establishes a necessary condition, so the sentence is valid _only if.... _and not in any case. That's what I understand by 'restriction', not the number of apples. And the condition may be upwards or downwards, to the right or to the left... Please consider the 2nd part of my #35.


----------



## Şafak

JClaudeK said:


> Really??


Yes.


----------



## Şafak

bearded said:


> Can we call ''mindestens'' a restrictive adverb? It establishes a necessary condition, so the sentence is valid _only if.... _and not in any case. That's what I understand by 'restriction', not the number of apples. And the condition may be upwards or downwards, to the right or to the left... Please consider the 2nd part of my #35.


I have found on the internet a list of restrictive adverbs. It does not have "mindestens" but it enlists "wenigstens".   You might be right.


----------



## Gernot Back

Jennifer Weiss said:


> I have found on the internet a list of restrictive adverbs. It does not have "mindestens" but it enlists "wenigstens".   You might be right.


Could you give us the link, please.


----------



## Şafak

Gernot Back said:


> Could you give us the link, please.


1) Modaladverbien bezeichnen Art und Weise, Grad und Maß, Erweiterung, Einschränkung, Hervorhebung oder Einschätzung.

2) Modaladverbien (der Art und Weise)


----------



## bearded

''Wenigstens'' appears - as a restrictive adverb - also here: German Adverbs.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> ''Wenigstens'' appears - as a restrictive adverb


here


> Wie? Wie sehr?
> Eine Einschränkung bezeichnend                                                        allerdings                                                ,                            doch                                                ,                            hingegen                                                ,                            immerhin                                                ,                            jedoch                                                ,                            nur                                                ,                            wenigstens                                                ,                            zumindest                                                                ...


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> That’s not a restriction, because the number can be more than two.


There can't be any doubt that _mindestens_ indeed expresses a restriction. On the other hand, you are right that _höchstens_ and _mindestens_ behave differently in this context. I can only conclude from this that the notion of _restriction_ does not sufficiently capture what distinguishes idiomatic from non-idiomatic uses.

I think we need at least to introduce the concept of negative and positive restrictions. That woul also include yes/no restrictions as in
_*Ich brauche einen Apfel zu essen.
Ich brauche keinen Apfel zu essen._
as limiting cases.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> I think we need at least to introduce the concept of negative and positive restrictions.



Cf.:


> DWDS ⟨»nicht« + brauchen + Infinitiv mit »zu«⟩
> 
> Grammatik: *verneint**
> Beispiele:
> etw. nicht zu tun brauchen (= etw. nicht tun müssen)
> morgen brauche ich nicht zu kommen
> eine solche Behandlung brauche ich mir nicht gefallen zu lassen (= muss ich mir nicht gefallen lassen)
> das hättest du ihm nicht zu sagen brauchen! (= hättest du ihm besser nicht gesagt!)
> du brauchst gar nicht zu lachen! (= solltest lieber nicht lachen!)
> niemand braucht es zu wissen (= niemand soll es wissen)
> es braucht nicht gleich zu sein (= es hat Zeit)


*** "verneint" im weiteren Sinne


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> "verneint" im weiteren Sinne


Yes, that's what I had in mind.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> What about
> 
> _Um lesen zu lernen braucht ein Kind in die Schule zu gehen._
> 
> and
> 
> _Um lesen zu lernen braucht ein Kind drei Jahre lang in die Schule zu gehen. _


Both sound off to me. Again, one would understand what is meant but it is at least highly non-idiomatic.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> _Um lesen zu lernen, braucht ein Kind mindestens zwei Jahre lang in die Schule zu gehen _really wrong?


Definitely wrong. No discussion necessary. Against all rules and all native feeling.

Sometimes I wonder why such easy cases need to be dissected. This sentence is simply wrong.

I see the point that it is interesting that by adding a restrictive/negative element, it becomes viable. But the original sentence is beyond discussion simply wrong.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Definitely wrong. No discussion necessary.* Against all rules *and all native feeling.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder why such easy cases need to be dissected. This sentence is *simply *wrong.
> 
> I see the point that it is interesting that by adding a restrictive/negative element, it becomes viable. But the original sentence is beyond discussion simply wrong.


So what are the rules and can't see anything simple about it. Whenever we think we have a rule then there is a case the rule doesn't capture. First we had restrictions and then we had positive and negative restrictions. And now please tell me why 


Jana337 said:


> Du brauchst das Essay erst morgen abzugeben.


is correct. I have no idea.


----------



## Şafak

berndf said:


> So what are the rules and can't see anything simple about it. Whenever we think we have a rule then there is a case the rule doesn't capture. First we had restrictions and then we had positive and negative restrictions. And now please tell me why
> 
> is correct. I have no idea.


"erst" is a restrictive adverb.


----------



## berndf

Jennifer Weiss said:


> "erst" is a restrictive adverb.


Which isn't enough as we've just found out. What makes _erst_ behave like _höchstens_ and not like _mindestens_, which both are restrictive adverbs as well?


----------



## Şafak

berndf said:


> Which isn't enough as we've just found out. What makes _erst_ behave like _höchstens_ and not like _mindestens_, which both are restrictive adverbs as well?


This is exactly what I do not know. You are a native speaker. You are supposed to know. I can only leaf through lengthy grammar reference books, hoping to bump into the answer. My Lieblingsbook only talks about "nur" and "bloß". In my view, as long as other adverbs mean the same thing (for example, "erst" does not differ from them) they make "brauchen" take "zu".


----------



## berndf

Jennifer Weiss said:


> You are a native speaker. You are supposed to know.


That is indeed the problem. I can only tell you this sounds right and that sound wrong. But I can't really tell you why. What we are doing here is creating theories and test them again native speakers' intuition.

BTW: This tread was originally created by a native speaker who was confused because he couldn't understand the logic of his own language here.


----------



## διαφορετικός

berndf said:


> What makes _erst_ behave like _höchstens_ and not like _mindestens_, which both are restrictive adverbs as well?


My guess: "brauchen zu" expresses a kind of relief, easiness. Starting from a supposed obligation, it reduces the burden.


----------



## berndf

διαφορετικός said:


> My guess: "brauchen zu" expresses a kind of relief, easiness. Starting from a supposed obligation, it reduces the burden.


Sounds promising.


----------



## elroy

There are two different things going on here:

1.) How can we explain the facts?
2.) What _are_ the facts?

1.) is an interesting thing to discuss, but it's not what originally spawned this discussion.  The disagreement was about the facts to begin with.  We can't discuss 1.) without first agreeing on 2.).

What concerns me here is that this sentence:


bearded said:


> _Um lesen zu lernen, braucht ein Kind mindestens zwei Jahre lang in die Schule zu gehen_


 was judged "unidiomatic but not grammatically wrong" by two native speakers:


JClaudeK said:


> Für mich klingt der Satz unidiomatisch*, aber nicht grammatikalisch falsch.





berndf said:


> I wouldn't think it was grammatically wrong though, just very unidiomatic.


 When, as far as I'm concerned -- and it looks like four native speakers agree -- the sentence is categorically wrong, with no wiggle room, as @Kajjo said:


Kajjo said:


> Definitely wrong.


 What concerns me even more is that when I speculated as to whether "mindestens" had to do with this and tried to get to the bottom of @JClaudeK's and @berndf's judgments by presenting them with two versions _without "mindestens"_:


elroy said:


> _Um lesen zu lernen braucht ein Kind in die Schule zu gehen._
> 
> and
> 
> _Um lesen zu lernen braucht ein Kind drei Jahre lang in die Schule zu gehen. _


 @JClaudeK _still_ judged the sentences "unidiomatic but not grammatically wrong":


JClaudeK said:


> Unidiomatisch aber nicht grammatikalisch falsch.


 In response to which I expressed my consternation:


elroy said:


> That contradicts everything about this that I’ve ever learned and encountered in actual usage. Not once have I ever seen a source that supports “brauchen” + infinitive without negation or a restrictive element, or a single attestation of it in native usage.


 and have not heard anything in response.

I'm not sure how to explain @JClaudeK's and @berndf's unexpected judgments, but like I said, it doesn't make sense to discuss the explanation for the facts if we don't agree on the facts in the first place.


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> Is a sentence like _Um lesen zu lernen, braucht ein Kind mindestens zwei Jahre lang in die Schule zu gehen _really wrong? It contains neither 'nur' nor 'nicht'.


Hi, contrary to Claude I agree to elroy here. It is definitely wrong - at least it is not idiomatic.

We can correct it:


_Um lesen zu lernen, braucht ein Kind mindestens zwei Jahre lang Unterricht. _
_Um lesen zu lernen, muss ein Kind mindestens zwei Jahre lang in die Schule gehen._
_Um lesen zu lernen, braucht ein Kind nur/lediglich mindestens zwei Jahre lang in die Schule zu gehen._

_Note: The meaning of 3. is not the same as 1. and 2._


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> We can correct it:
> 
> _Um lesen zu lernen, braucht ein Kind mindestens zwei Jahre lang Unterricht.
> Um lesen zu lernen, muss ein Kind mindestens zwei Jahre lang in die Schule gehen.
> Um lesen zu lernen, braucht ein Kind nur/lediglich mindestens zwei Jahre lang in die Schule zu gehen._


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> and have not heard anything in response.


Das hatte ich übersehen, sorry.



elroy said:


> it doesn't make sense to discuss the explanation for the facts if we don't agree on the facts in the first place.


The facts are:

Ich lasse jetzt mal   *sekretaria* an meiner Stelle reden:


> Früher wurden viele Schulkinder mit einer Eselsbrücke gequält, die das Problem sehr einprägsam zusammenfasst: „Wer ‚brauchen‘ nicht mit ‚zu‘ gebraucht, braucht ‚brauchen‘ gar nicht zu gebrauchen.“
> 
> Heute gilt diese Regel aber nicht mehr uneingeschränkt. Der Duden macht keine klaren Angaben, ob Sie den Infinitiv in diesen Sätzen mit „zu“ schreiben müssen oder nicht. Das Nachschlagewerk stellt lediglich fest, dass „zu“ in der gesprochenen Sprache häufig wegfällt***, im Geschriebenen dagegen meist noch gesetzt wird. Die Empfehlung ist aber eindeutig: Sie sind auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite, wenn Sie sich an der genannten Eselsbrücke orientieren.


* In Süddeutschland sowieso, da wird "brauchen" so gut wie immer ohne _zu_ gebraucht.


----------



## elroy

As I said,


elroy said:


> We're not talking about whether you need "zu" (i.e. "du brauchst nicht zu kommen" vs. "du brauchst nicht kommen").


 Please judge the examples below, and feel free to include or omit "zu" as you see fit:

1.) Ich brauche in die Schule (zu) gehen.
2.) Ich brauche drei Jahre lang in die Schule (zu) gehen.
3.) Ich brauche mindestens drei Jahre lang in die Schule (zu) gehen.
4.) Ich brauche nicht drei Jahre lang in die Schule (zu) gehen.
5.) Ich brauche nur drei Jahre lang in die Schule (zu) gehen.

For me:
1-3 are *categorically wrong*, _descriptively and prescriptively_, with or without "zu," so in these examples, the question of whether to include "zu" is moot since the sentences are wrong either way.
4-5 are correct with "zu" (whether or not they're _idiomatic_ is a different question).  I personally would not use them without "zu," but I know that "brauchen" + bare infinitive does occur descriptively, so I imagine the versions without "zu" are at least _descriptively_ correct _for some speakers_.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> There can't be any doubt that _mindestens_ indeed expresses a restriction.





διαφορετικός said:


> Starting from a supposed obligation, it reduces the burden.


 Perhaps "restriction" isn't the clearest term.  Maybe we can say "an _attenuating qualifier_"?


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> I'm not sure how to explain @JClaudeK's and @berndf's unexpected judgments, but like I said, it doesn't make sense to discuss the explanation for the facts if we don't agree on the facts in the first place.


I am not sure why this is so important to you. Whether you call it ungrammatical or unidiomatic, people don't say it. And about that there is no or little disagreement among native speakers here.

Your question


elroy said:


> 2.) What _are_ the facts?


contentious. What we don't know is how to formalise our common intuition into a rule.


----------



## elroy

Of course it’s important!  There’s a huge difference between “grammatical but unidiomatic” and “ungrammatical.”  This speaks to the very core of the German grammatical system.  No, I’m not satisfied with “It’s one or the other, but I don’t know which 🤷🏻‍♂️”.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> What we don't know is how to formalise our common intuition into a rule.


 No, whether or not the construction is grammatical with “mindestens” is crucial and impacts the rule.
For me, the rule is very easy to formulate: negation or an attenuating qualifier.  “mindestens” doesn’t attenuate anything.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> No, whether or not the construction is grammatical with “mindestens” is crucial and impacts the rule.


I wouldn't know how. If the rule marks the sentence with _mindestens_ as ungrammatical or as unidiomatic does not change the rule itself.


elroy said:


> For me, the rule is very easy to formulate: negation or an attenuating qualifier.  “mindestens” doesn’t attenuate anything.


We had already arrived at a similar point just before you re-entered the discussion:


διαφορετικός said:


> My guess: "brauchen zu" expresses a kind of relief, easiness. Starting from a supposed obligation, it reduces the burden.


This formulation resonates even better with me.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> We had already arrived at a similar point just before you re-entered the discussion:




ich muss mindestens 3 Jahre lang lernen, um eine Sprache zu beherrschen. --- so lange. Mist! - a high burden.
ich brauche höchstens 3 Jahre, um eine Sprache zu beherrschen. --- was für ein Glück. - it reduses the burden, indeed.

Ich muss höchstens noch dreimal kommen. - Indicates a burden. - es ist ein Grenzfall.
Ich brauche höchstens noch dreimal kommen. - Indicates a low burden, a relief.

This mean: The same word "höchstens" can be at either side.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> ich brauche höchstens 3 Jahre, um eine Sprache zu beherrschen.


Das ist ein vollkommen anderes Konstrukt. Der Satz enthält keinen _zu_-infinitiv zusammen mit _brauchen_. Der _zu_-infinitiv ist in einem anderen Teilsatz. Dieser Satz funktioniert mit _mindestens_ genauso und auch ganz ohne Adverb.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> If the rule marks the sentence with _mindestens_ as ungrammatical or as unidiomatic does not change the rule itself.


 Yes, it does, if the rule is meant to tell us what is _grammatical_ and what isn’t. 


berndf said:


> We had already arrived at a similar point


 I am aware.  The sticking point for me is that you consider the construction with “mindestens” grammatical while most native speakers here don’t.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> The sticking point for me is that you consider the construction with “mindestens” grammatical while most native speakers here don’t.


No, we all agree. The difference is only that @Kajjo uses the word "wrong" and @JClaudeK the word "unidiomatic". The logic is unaffected my this.


----------



## elroy

@Kajjo, @Gernot Back, @Hutschi, and @Frieder have all indicated that they find it grammatically incorrect.
You and @JClaudeK have said that you only find it unidiomatic, not ungrammatical.
This, to me, is a crucial difference; it's not a matter of using different words to essentially say the same thing.

At this point, I don't think it would be productive to continue this "yes, it matters; no, it doesn't matter" volley.  We've both made our positions clear enough, I think.  Let's see if anyone else has anything to add.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Das ist ein vollkommen anderes Konstrukt. Der Satz enthält keinen _zu_-infinitiv zusammen mit _brauchen_. Der _zu_-infinitiv ist in einem anderen Teilsatz. Dieser Satz funktioniert mit _mindestens_ genauso und auch ganz ohne Adverb.


Ich habe gelernt, es sei ein erweiterter Infinitiv mit "zu", Der Infinitiv bildet keinen Teilsatz. Es geht aber in meinem Satz um die unterschiedliche Bedeutung von brauchen und müssen und deren Gebrauch. Die ist unabhängig von "zu" vs. "um zu". Ich wollte sie an grammatisch und idiomatisch korrekten Sätzen zeigen.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> At this point, I don't think it would be productive to continue this "yes, it matters; no, it doesn't matter" volley. We've both made our positions clear enough, I think. Let's see if anyone else has anything to add.


Oh, it matters as such. But it doesn't matter for establishing the facts (and that's what you asked), namely when _brauchen .. zu_ + infinitive is used and when is not. Common intuition of native speakers remains uncompromised.


----------



## JClaudeK

Unserer Unsicherheit, was den korrekten Gebrauch von "brauchen" betrifft, liegt ein Sprachwandel zugrunde:
Was ich seit einiger Zeit vermute, nämlich, dass "brauchen" allmählich einem Modalverb angeglichen wird, finde ich mehrfach bestätigt:


> „Er braucht nicht kommen“: Semantische Überlegungen zur grammatischen Paradigmatisierung von "brauchen" als Modalverb
> Autor: Dr. Sascha Bechmann, Heinrich-Heine-Universität Düsseldorf
> Zusammenfassung:
> Das deutsche Vollverb brauchen wird immer häufiger von  Sprechern  modal verwendet  und  befindet  sich  gegenwärtig  im  Begriff,  sich  auch  grammatisch  in  das  Paradigma  der Modalverben einzureihen. Dabei wird in der linguistischen Forschung verbreitet die Meinung vertreten, dass _brauchen_ sich in der Negation mit _nicht_ semantisch ebenso verhält wie _nicht  müssen_.  Wenn_ nicht  brauchen_ aber so viel bedeutet wie _nicht  müssen_,  wäre  eine  modale  Verwendungsweise  für _brauchen_ kommunikativ weder notwendig noch sinnvoll. [....]
> Äußerungen wie „Du  brauchst nicht vorbei kommen“ oder „Du brauchst heute nichts zu kochen“ sind ebenso  gebräuchlich  wie  „Du  brauchst  nur  kurz  Bescheid  (zu)  sagen,  dann  hole  ich  dich  ab“.
> 
> _Speakers of the German language tend to use the verb brauchen more and more frequently as a modal verb. Also, brauchen is about to follow the modal verb paradigm from a grammatical point of view. Common sense in linguistics usually is that the verb brauchen negated with nicht semantically equals nicht  müssen.  But  if nicht  brauchen did mean the same as nicht  müssen,  a  modal  use  for brauchen in communication would neither be necessary nor reasonable _



*brauchen wird zum Modalverb*
Das Verb brauchen kann als Vollverb und als Modalverb verwendet werden.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> * In Süddeutschland sowieso, da wird "brauchen" so gut wie immer ohne _zu_ gebraucht.


Ich stamme aus dem südlichen Thüringer Wald und habe es normalerweise oft ohne "zu" gebraucht. In Sachsen wurde ich öfters darauf hingewiesen, dass das falsch sei.


----------



## JClaudeK

Sehr interessant finde ich diesen Auszug aus den "Semantischen Überlegungen": 


> Während _nicht  müssen_ und _nicht brauchen_ [....]   in  ihrer  imperativischen  Ausdrucksfunktion  graduell  abgestuft und  daher  nicht  bedeutungsgleich  sind  (und  aus  diesem  Grund  nicht  beliebig  ausgetauscht  werden können), eignet sich m.W. allein _nicht brauchen_ für die Negierung des  Modalverbs können. Dazu  ein Beispiel:
> Die Negation eines gebräuchlichen Satzes wie
> 
> A: Du kannst mich später anrufen, wenn Du Lust hast.
> wird man sinnvoll mit
> 
> B1: Du brauchst mich nicht an(zu)rufen, wenn Du keine Lust hast.
> negieren.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Unserer Unsicherheit, was den korrekten Gebrauch von "brauchen" betrifft, liegt ein Sprachwandel zugrunde:
> Was ich seit einiger Zeit vermute, nämlich, dass "brauchen" allmählich einem Modalverb angeglichen wird, finde ich mehrfach bestätigt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *brauchen wird zum Modalverb*
> Das Verb brauchen kann als Vollverb und als Modalverb verwendet werden.


Ich glaube, da sind wir uns alle einig. Aber die Frage, die diesem Thread hat eigentlich nichts damit zu tun, ob man _brauchen _mit oder ohne _zu_ gebraucht, sondern unter welchen Umständen man es überhaupt gebraucht.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Sehr interessant finde ich diesen Auszug aus den "Semantischen Überlegungen":


Ja, das ist interessant. Nur ist B1 natürlich keine Negation von A. Aber die Beziehung zwischen den Sätzen ist interessant.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Aber die Frage, die diesem Thread hat eigentlich nichts damit zu tun, ob man _brauchen _mit oder ohne _zu_ gebraucht, sondern unter welchen Umständen man es überhaupt gebraucht.


Siehe dazu die Artikel in  #75. Darin wird klar ausgedrückt, dass  der Gebrauch von "brauchen" gerade im Umbruch begriffen ist, dass man also eigentlich überhaupt keine Regeln (mehr) aufstellen kann.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Siehe dazu die Artikel in  #75.


Ich sehe auch dort kein Beispiel, wo die Frage, ob man das zu weglassen kann oder nicht in irgendeiner Weise etwas damit zu tun hat, ob brauchen an der Stelle überhaupt verwandt wird:
Du brauchst nicht (zu) kommen. 
Du brauchst (zu) kommen.

Ich sehe hier keinen Einfluss der _zu_-Frage auf die in diesem Thread gestellten:


Whodunit said:


> Ich muss jetzt gehen.
> AND NOT
> Ich brauche jetzt (zu) gehen.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Darin wird klar ausgedrückt, dass der Gebrauch von "brauchen" gerade im Umbruch begriffen ist, dass man also eigentlich überhaupt keine Regeln (mehr) aufstellen kann.


In Bezug auf die Fragestellung des Threads sehe ich da keinen Zusammenhang. Es ist ja nicht so, dass Sprecher, die _brauchen _ohne _zu _und Sprecher, die es nur mit _zu _gebrauchen, darin uneins wären in welchen Fällen sie es überhaupt verwenden.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Ich sehe hier keinen Einfluss der _zu_-Frage auf die in diesem Thread gestellten:


Ich sehe ihn hier: 





> “wer _brauchen_ ohne _zu_ gebraucht, braucht _brauchen_ überhaupt nicht zu gebrauchen.” Nur warum dieses Verdikt gelten sollte, das wurde nicht dazu gesagt. Es ist eine typische Regel der normativen Grammatik: sie ist unbegründet und auch nicht begründbar, und sie trägt nichts dazu bei, das Funktionieren der Sprache zu verstehen.


Diese "Regel" ist einfach überholt. 
Früher galt sie mal, deshalb unser "not  ungrammatical but unidiomatic".


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Diese "Regel" ist einfach überholt.
> Früher galt sie mal, deshalb unser "not ungrammatical but unidiomatic".


Ja, gut, einverstanden. Aber wo ist die Verbindung zu der Frage


Whodunit said:


> Ich muss jetzt gehen.
> AND NOT
> Ich brauche jetzt (zu) gehen.


oder dass
_Du brauchst es höchstens drei Mal (zu) probieren_
richtig/idiomatisch ist, aber
_*Du brauchst es mindestens drei Mal (zu) probieren_
nicht.
Die Frage stellt sich doch mit und ihne _zu _genau auf dieselbe Art und Weise. Ich verstehe nicht so ganz, worauf du hinaus willst.


----------



## Gernot Back

Ich habe mir jetzt folgende Regel in Stein gemeißelt:



_BRAUCHEN … ZU_​ - … IST DANN SYNONYM ZU _MÜSSEN_, - 
WENN ES VON EINEM 
*NEGATIVEN **E**LEMENT* 
 ODER EINEM ANDEREN 
*T**OLERANZELEMENT* 
BEGLEITET WIRD.​


Wer zerschmettert meine Steintafel?


----------



## Şafak

Was ist ein "Toleranzelement"?


----------



## berndf

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Was ist ein "Toleranzelement"?


Das hier:


διαφορετικός said:


> My guess: "brauchen zu" expresses a kind of relief, easiness. Starting from a supposed obligation, it reduces the burden.


----------



## Gernot Back

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Was ist ein "Toleranzelement"?


Ich meine das:


διαφορετικός said:


> Starting from a supposed obligation, it reduces the burden.


Wir sprechen hier von negiertem _müssen_, also davon, etwas _nicht *zu* tun *zu* brauchen_, also von einer Erlaubnis.
Man könnte also auch von „negativen oder permissiven Begleitern von _müssen_“ sprechen.


----------



## Frieder

Gernot Back said:


> etwas _nicht *zu* tun *zu* brauchen_


Ist da nicht ein _*zu *_zuviel?


----------



## berndf

Frieder said:


> Ist da nicht ein _*zu *_zuviel?


Ich denke nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

Es 


Gernot Back said:


> etwas _nicht *zu* tun *zu* brauchen_


Das ist eine Infinitiv-Form von

_Ich brauche etwas nicht zu tun._

Dagegen: 
_etwas nicht tun *zu* brauchen_

ist die entsprechende Form für
_Ich brauche etwas nicht  tun.

---
Insofern ist das zweite "zu" für die Regel  “wer brauchen ohne zu gebraucht, braucht brauchen überhaupt nicht zu gebrauchen.”  notwendig, wenn man die Regel für diesen Fall anerkennt und anwendet. Sonst nicht._


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Aber wo ist die Verbindung zu der Frage
> 
> 
> 
> Ich muss jetzt gehen.
> AND NOT
> Ich brauche jetzt (zu) gehen.
Click to expand...


Die Verbindung ist: *früher* konnte man "brauchen + zu + Infinitiv" auch ohne Negation verwenden (s.u.); "Ich brauche jetzt zu gehen." oder Ähnliches war offensichtlich möglich. Heute hat sich das geändert.


> es braucht nun gezeigt zu werden, dasz dieser Prinz einer solchen Abscheulichkeit fähig war. Schiller


----------



## Hutschi

Bereits Adelung (um 1800)  nennt nur Beispiele mit Negationen oder den genannten Einschränkungen in seinem Wörterbuch (in unserem Kontext):

Adelung - Brauchen
*Band:*
Adelung, Johann Christoph: Grammatisch-kritisches Wörterbuch der hochdeutschen Mundart, A - E  (Ausgabe von 1811)



> ...
> Als ein Neutrum, mit dem Hülfsworte haben, nöthig haben, bedürfen, und zwar so wohl mit der vierten Endung des Hauptwortes: ich brauche Bücher, habe Bücher nöthig; als auch mit dem Infinitiv und dem Wörtchen zu. Du brauchst dieses *nicht *zu thun. Ein Frauenzimmer braucht *nicht *gelehrt zu seyn. Sie brauchen ihm *nichts *davon zu sagen, es ist nicht nöthig, daß sie ihm etwas davon sagen. Wir brauchen ja *nicht *zu lieben, Gell. Wenn das geschehen sollte, so *brauchte *ich ja nicht befördert zu werden, so war es nicht nöthig, daß man mich beförderte.
> 
> 
> 
> Wir brauchen *nur *verstellt zu weinen, So thun sie ihre Schuldigkeit, Gell. Ihr braucht ja *nur *die Schuld auf ihren Reitz zu schieben, Wiel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...

 (Hervorhebungen in Fettschrift von mir. Rechtschreibung von ca. 1800)


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> *früher* konnte man "brauchen + zu + Infinitiv" auch ohne Negation verwenden (s.u.); "Ich brauche jetzt zu gehen."


Ist das so? Ich kenne dafür keine Belege. Meines Wissens ist das ganze Konstrukt etwas relativ neues (200-300 Jahre). Bei Grimm behandelt es z.B. überhaupt nicht. Er diskutiert _brauchen _nur mit Akkusativ- und Genitivobjekten.


----------



## Hutschi

In der negierten Form wird es bei Grimm zumindest erwähnt, wenn auch nicht behandelt. Die nicht negierte bzw. eingeschränkte Form habe ich aber nicht gefunden.



> das brauche ich nicht erst zu sagen, das braucht nicht ausgesprochen zu werden; eine frau braucht nicht gelehrt zu sein;



„BRAUCHEN“, Deutsches Wörterbuch von Jacob Grimm und Wilhelm Grimm, digitalisierte Fassung im Wörterbuchnetz des Trier Center for Digital Humanities, Version 01/21, <Wörterbuchnetz>, abgerufen am 02.04.2021.

Links zu diesem Artikel
www.woerterbuchnetz.de/DWB/brauchen
www.woerterbuchnetz.de/DWB?lemid=B10722
unter Punkt 2)


Direkt und explizit beschrieben ist es bei Grimm nicht. "B" (von "brauchen" gehört noch zu den ersten Buchstaben, stammt also wohl noch von einem der Grimms, sofern nicht später der Artikel revidiert wurde.)


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Ist das so? Ich kenne dafür keine Belege.


Ist das Schiller-Zitat kein Beleg? (Zugegeben, das ist nur _ein_ Beleg, aber immerhin*).

*P.S. Wenn die nicht negierte Form auch damals so völlig unidiomatisch gewesen wäre wie heute, hätte Schiller das höchstwahrscheinlich nicht so formuliert.


----------



## Kajjo

Gernot Back said:


> Wir sprechen hier von negiertem _müssen_, also davon, etwas _nicht *zu* tun *zu* brauchen_, also von einer Erlaubnis.
> Man könnte also auch von „negativen oder permissiven Begleitern von _müssen_“ sprechen.


Ja, ich finde deine Regel gut. Sie scheint alle bisher diskutierten Fälle zu erklären.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> *P.S. Wenn die nicht negierte Form auch damals so völlig unidiomatisch gewesen wäre wie heute, hätte Schiller das höchstwahrscheinlich nicht so formuliert.


Meine Behauptung ist, dass im das Konstrukt, egal ob mir oder ohne Negation oder Einschränkung, noch keine hinreichend gefestigte Ausdrucksform war, um überhaupt sagen zu können, dass eine Verwendung idiomatisch wäre und eine andere nicht. Grimm schreibt ja sogar, dass der ganze Bedeutungskomplex _brauchen=benötigen_, aus dem diese Konstruktion abgeleitet ist, erst im 18. Jahrhundert entstanden ist oder sich zumindest vorher nicht belegen lässt. Zuvor existierte nur der Bedeutungskomplex _brauchen=verwenden._


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Meine Behauptung ist, dass im Konstrukt, egal ob mit oder ohne Negation oder Einschränkung, noch keine hinreichend gefestigte Ausdrucksform war, um überhaupt sagen zu können, dass eine Verwendung idiomatisch wäre und eine andere nicht.


Auffällig ist ja die Parallele zum Englischen, wo „need“ als Modalverb(!) und ohne die Einschränkung, dass da eine _Einschränkung_   bestehen muss, wahrscheinlich schon sehr viel länger existiert:

_I (don't) need _+_ to_ + infinitive = _I need (not) _+ (plain) infinitive​


----------



## berndf

Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen: Die Bedeutung_ need=benötigen_ ist ja auch etwa 400 Jahre älter als die Bedeutung_ brauchen=benötigen _und hatte entsprechend mehr Zeit, Redewendungen auszubilden.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> establishing the facts [...], namely when _brauchen .. zu_ + infinitive is used and when is not.


 For me, “unidiomatic” means that it could conceivably be used without violating the grammatical system of German.  Did you mean something else?

I understand that sometimes something sounds very off to you and you can’t imagine yourself or a fellow native speaker ever saying it, but you’re not sure if it’s strictly speaking ungrammatical or only highly unidiomatic. If that’s the case, it’s clearer to say that than to label it “unidiomatic but not ungrammatical.”

For me, the sentence we’re discussing is just as ungrammatical as “Morgen ich kaufe Brot,” so you must understand that hearing you rate it as anything better than “100% ungrammatical” matters a great deal for establishing the facts.  Imagine someone said “Morgen ich kaufe Brot” was unidiomatic but not ungrammatical.


----------



## Hutschi

Morgen ich kaufe Brot. 
This is ungrammatical because of syntax. It is not idiomatic. 

Do not confuse it with:

'Morgen! Ich kaufe Brot. - in coll. style: it can be "Guten Morgen! ..." In standard language it is ungrammatical because of semantics.You cannot omit "Guten". It is idiomatic in coll. language in some regions.
Morgen. Ich kaufe Brot. -This can be grammatical e.g. as answer to: "Wann kommst du?"
...
If something is grammatical in standard language is mostly well defined. Exceptions are language changes.

--- Why is this relevant?

It shows that even in seemingly clear sentences it may be complex.

Unidiomatic is not a sufficient condition to be grammatically incorrect, however mostly it is incorrect either in syntax or in semantics.
It may be incorrect or inconsistent in style, too.


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> 'Morgen! Ich kaufe Brot.
> 
> Morgen. Ich kaufe Brot.


 These are different from the example I gave. You’ve altered the punctuation.

“Morgen ich kaufe Brot” (with no internal punctuation!) is categorically ungrammatical.  For me, “Ich brauche mindestens zwei Jahre in die Schule zu gehen” is just as categorically ungrammatical.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> For me, “Ich brauche mindestens zwei Jahre in die Schule zu gehen” is just as categorically ungrammatical.


For me, too. I stil don't see why people discuss this.

And again, I agree that standard grammar books do not provide a proper rule for this, because it is such a special case. But nevertheless, it is ungrammatical and non-idiomatic.


----------



## elroy

I found this.


> [...]​Sie _braucht_ heute _nicht zu arbeiten_.​[...]​​[...]​Der gleiche Satz mit _brauchen zu_ ohne die Negation _nicht_ ist *ungrammatisch* [...].​​Die einzige Möglichkeit _brauchen zu_ ohne Negation zu benützen, ist in Verbindung mit der Einschränkung „nur„.​​[...]​Wenn du ein Problem hast, _brauchst_ du mich _nur_ an_zu_rufen.​​[...]​Ohne die Einschränkung _nur_, ist der Satz *ungrammatisch*.​


Die sprechen mir aus der Seele!  The only qualification I would make is that it doesn't just work with "nur," but also with other words that fulfill the same semantic function, like "erst" and "bloß."


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> berndf said:
> 
> 
> 
> establishing the facts [...], namely when _brauchen .. zu_ + infinitive is used and when is not.
> 
> 
> 
> For me, “unidiomatic” means that it could conceivably be used without violating the grammatical system of German. Did you mean something else?
Click to expand...

To me "facts" is what people say and how they perceive things. "Grammar rules" are part of the theories we employ to describe facts but not facts in themselves.

The only bit of argument about establishing facts we had was the brief argument about actual usage in the 18. century and all the rest was about how the best describe (how to formulate a rule) and assess (is such a rule to be considered a grammar rule or a rule of idiomatic use) undisputed facts.

As to the question of how to assess the status of sentences like _Ich brauche in die Schule_ zu gehen as _ungrammatical_ or _unidiomatic_, my intuitive response was _unidiomatic_ but I have no strong opinions about that. I wouldn't even want to enter into an argument about that. If all of you assess it as ungrammatical I'll gladly join you. The fact remains that native speakers don't say that.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> These are different from the example I gave. You’ve altered the punctuation.
> 
> “Morgen ich kaufe Brot” (with no internal punctuation!) is categorically ungrammatical.  For me, “Ich brauche mindestens zwei Jahre in die Schule zu gehen” is just as categorically ungrammatical.


I know. And I wrote that it is ungrammatical. I corrected it.
We had for example lots of subtitling issues where punctuation is missing or wrong.
So it may be an orthography mistake due to misunderstanding, too.

You are right, the original sentence is wrong.
Usually correction methods in the brain try to make sense of it using idiomatic clusters.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> To me "facts" is what say and how they perceive things. "Grammar rules" are part of the theories we employ to describe facts but not facts in themselves.


In my mind we have two kinds of grammar rules.

1. Prescriptive and descriptive rules written in grammar books. - Grammatical errors (This is what you just described.
2. Internal rules by the language centre in the brain. - this may cause idiomatic errors (and, maybe grammatical errors).


----------



## elroy

@berndf 

In linguistics, “facts” is often used to refer to what is and isn’t _grammatical_ in a language.

Please remember that what spawned this recent discussion was @bearded’s questioning my statements about the categorical facts about the usage of “brauchen” + [infinitive]. I’m afraid that your and @JClaudeK’s less categorical judgments have probably given @bearded the impression that the construction is grammatical in more environments than is actually the case.

My conclusion at this point is that although two native speakers _perceived_ it as only unidiomatic, it is indeed ungrammatical, as I’ve always thought and as reference works and native usage bear out (and as further evidenced by the perceptions of most native speakers in this discussion).


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Prescriptive and descriptive rules written in grammar books. - Grammatical errors (This is what you just described.


Those are indeed facts but on a different Level.


Hutschi said:


> Internal rules by the language centre in the brain.


That is a hypothesis not a fact.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> In linguistics, “facts” is often used to refer to what is and isn’t _grammatical_ in a language.


It can only possible be so up the point where _ungrammatical_ is synonymous with_ not employed by native speakers_ or _not understood by native speakers_. At the point where the distinction between ungrammatical und unidiomatic comes into play, we are talking about specific grammers and those are rational reconstructions (i.e. descriptive systems of facts) and not facts themselves.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> That is a hypothesis not a fact.



This is not a fact but an internal rule in the own language faculty of the brain. It causes that different persons often disagree on whether something is idiomatic.


----------



## elroy

“facts” is definitely used as I’ve said, and as I used it here, in morphosyntactic analysis.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> This is not a fact but an internal rule in the own language faculty of the brain.


If you are are called Noam Chomskey you would certainly think so. But it is essentially just a supposition that language processes in the brain is based on rule based inference systems. And this is a presupposition fewer and fewer researchers would subscribe to.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> If you are are called Noam Chomskey you would certainly think so. But it is essentially just a supposition that language processes in the brain is based on rule based inference systems. And this is a presupposition fewer and fewer researchers would subscribe to.


I think: It is based on rules and on stored values (like words and sentences). See also Steven Pinker "Words and Rules".

I avoid "facts" here because you defined it in another way. (Until now I defined it as ideas about things and processes which are true.)

I added: "I think" because it is a hypothesis based on research done by Pinker and others.
Chomsky did base all on structures and rules, but this is certainly wrong. Otherwise rules are important. They are partly "soft wired" (learned directly or by analogy.)


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> “facts” is definitely used as I’ve said, and as I used it here, in morphosyntactic analysis.


Than this would be a rather idiosyncratic use of the concept of "fact" to say it politely. But I don't think we have to discuss this any more. It is sufficiently clear what this means for the question of this thread and what our positions are.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> It is based on rules and on stored values (like words and sentences). See also Steven Pinker "Words and Rules".


That is a hypothesis that once was taken as common place. Common place up to the point that researchers in AI only ever asked what rules are used in thinking not if rules are used at all. From a 21st century point of view this sounds rather naive.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> “Ich brauche mindestens zwei Jahre in die Schule zu gehen” is ...  ungrammatical.


Dem stimme ich zu, aber das war nicht mein Beispiel.  Mein Beispielsatz lautete ''Um lesen zu lernen brauchen Kinder ....mindestens...'' . Die unterstrichenen Wörter haben dieselbe Funktion wie die von Dir erwähnten Adverbien ''nur/erst, bloß..'', d.h. sie stellen eine Einschränkung dar:  Wenn ein Kind bloß/erst mal  lesen lernen will , dann (nur zu diesem Zweck/unter dieser Bedingung) braucht es.... Die Anwesenheit der Bedingung ist der springende Punkt.  The purpose/thecondition represents the limitation required by the rule.


----------



## elroy

Nein, das stimmt leider nicht. Bei den Einschränkungen geht es einzig um _Einschränkungen des Brauchens_:

Du brauchst nur zwei Jahre zu studieren. (Ist nicht so schlimm.)
Du brauchst erst morgen zu arbeiten. (Heute hast du frei, wie schön!)
Du brauchst nichts mitzubringen. (Keine Verpflichtung!)
Du brauchst mich lediglich anzurufen. (Nur ein Anruf, keine große Belastung.)
usw.

In Deinem Satz geht es um genau das Gegenteil. Die Verpflichtung beträgt _mindestens_ zwei Jahre, vielleicht sogar mehr. Beim Lesen des Satzes fühlt man sich nicht erleichtert, wie bei den anderen.


----------



## Gernot Back

elroy said:


> I understand that sometimes something sounds very off to you and you can’t imagine yourself or a fellow native speaker ever saying it, but you’re not sure if it’s strictly speaking ungrammatical or only highly unidiomatic. If that’s the case, it’s clearer to say that than to label it “unidiomatic but not ungrammatical.”



So much dispute between the admins of this forum!

_Ich habe fertig!_​
As a catchphrase, this is highly idiomatic, and yet (or rather *because*) it is ungrammatical.

_Da werden Sie geholfen!_​


----------



## JClaudeK

Danke für die Links, Gernot. 




Gernot Back said:


> So much dispute between the admins of this forum!


Das Schönste daran ist, dass in absehbarer Zeit (sagen wir mal in 10 bis 20 Jahren) "*zu* brauchen" wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr aktuell sein wird. 
Siehe _"brauchen wird zum Modalverb" _usw. #75.


----------



## berndf

Auf die Gefahr hin mich _zu _wiederholen, ob man zu weglassen kann oder nicht war zu keinem Zeitpunkt strittig noch Thema dieses Threads.


----------



## Hutschi

The contrast here is:

ich


Gernot Back said:


> ...
> 
> _Ich habe fertig!_​
> As a catchphrase, this is highly idiomatic, and yet (or rather *because*) it is ungrammatical.
> 
> _Da werden Sie geholfen!_​


Idioms are sometimes nongrammatical, especially in ironic mode. Also sociolects are idiomatic even if nongrammatical in standard language.

But the phrase


bearded said:


> _Um lesen zu lernen, braucht ein Kind mindestens zwei Jahre lang in die Schule zu gehen _really wrong?


is definitely wrong. And not because of "zu". And it did not became an idiom or part of a sociolect yet.

Edit: I deleted my last sentence. It was not necessary, Bernd is right; I misinterpreted #1 here. It is not about "zu".


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Bei den Einschränkungen geht es einzig um _Einschränkungen des Brauchens_


Den Satz kann man auch so verstehen: Kinder brauchen mindestens/zumindest*, * zwei Jahre lang ....zu gehen / _What children at least need _(in order to..) is to go for two years...
Dann bezieht sich 'mindestens' aufs Brauchen.  Und für mich sind 'Einschränkungen' _limiting conditions _: nur in dem Fall lernen sie lesen..
Die Unidiomatizität des Satzes bestreite ich nicht. Aber ob er wirklich ganz ungrammatisch ist, das bleibt für mich noch offen.


----------



## Hutschi

Einschränkungen sind Bedingungen, die von oben oder von unten einschränken.

Kinder müssen das mindestens 2 Jahre lernen. (Einschränkung von unten, es kann auch länger sein.)
= Kinder brauchen mindestens zwei Jahre dazu, das zu lernen.


Kinder brauchen das höchstens zwei Jahre zu lernen ... (Einschränkung von oben, es kann auch schneller gehen.)
= Kinder müssen das nicht länger als zwei Jahre lernen.

Von der Art der Einschränkung und von der Zuordnung zum Verb hängt die genaue Form ab. Davon hängen auch die konkreten Infinitivkonstruktionen ab.



(Ich habe hier nur die Einschränkungen erläutert, nicht die originale falsche Wendung.)




bearded said:


> Kinder brauchen mindestens/zumindest*, * zwei Jahre lang ....zu gehen / _What children at least need _(in order to..) is to go for two years...


Was Kinder mindestens brauchen, um das zu lernen, sind zwei Jahre Schule. Das funktioniert in Deutsch nicht mit "zu".
Was Kinder mindestens brauchen, um das zu lernen, ist die Möglichkeit, zwei Jahre in die Schule zu gehen. (Leicht andere Bedeutung.)


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> ob er wirklich ganz ungrammatisch ist, das bleibt für mich noch offen.


Ich wüsste nicht, warum.





bearded said:


> Dann bezieht sich 'mindestens' aufs Brauchen.


Das spielt keine Rolle. Mit "Einschränkungen des Brauchens" meinte ich, dass die Verpflichtung _reduziert_ wird oder zumindest so dargestellt wird, dass sie _durchaus machbar_ oder _unerheblich_ ist.

Das haben wir versucht in Worte zu fassen mit:


διαφορετικός said:


> Starting from a supposed obligation, it *reduces the burden*.





elroy said:


> For me, the rule is very easy to formulate: negation or *an attenuating qualifier.*


Ausschlaggebend ist, dass


elroy said:


> “mindestens” doesn’t attenuate anything.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Die Unidiomatizität des Satzes bestreite ich nicht. Aber ob er wirklich ganz ungrammatisch ist, das bleibt für mich noch offen.


Bezieht sich diese Aussage nur auf den Satz
1. _Kinder brauchen mindestens drei Jahre in die Schule zu gehen._
oder auch auf die Sätze
2. _Kinder brauchen drei Jahre in die Schule zu gehen_.
und
3. _Kinder brauchen in die Schule zu gehen_.
und
4. _Kinder brauchen zu gehen_.
?

Das müsste sie nämlich, weil die Reaktion von Muttersprachlern absolut gleich ist. Wenn einer der vier Sätze ungrammatisch ist, dann sind es alle vier.

Der Grund, warum ich mich mit der Charakterisierung von
_Kinder brauchen zu gehen_.
als ungrammatisch schwer tue, wenn gleichzeitig
_Kinder brauchen nicht zu gehen_.
grammatisch, idiomatisch und sinnvoll ist, mag der sein, dass ich mich zu viel mit Mathematik und mit formalen Sprachen beschäftigt habe. Es widerstrebt mir, einen negierenden Satz als wohlgeformt und sinnvoll zu betrachten, den negierten selbst aber nicht. Ich wüsste nicht, was eine Negation bedeuten sollte, wenn das, was negiert wird keine Bedeutung hätte. Und in formalen Sprachen können nur wohlgeformte Ausdrücke eine Bedeutung haben. Um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen: Ich halte alle vier Sätze für absolut unzulässig, nur eben nicht aus syntaktischen Gründen.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Der Grund, warum ich mich mit der Charakterisierung von
> _Kinder brauchen zu gehen_.
> als ungrammatisch schwer tue, wenn gleichzeitig
> _Kinder brauchen nicht zu gehen_.
> grammatisch, idiomatisch und sinnvoll ist, mag der sein, ...... Es widerstrebt mir, einen negierenden Satz als wohlgeformt und sinnvoll zu betrachten, den negierten selbst aber nicht..............


  
--------------



berndf said:


> Ich halte alle vier Sätze für absolut unzulässig, nur..nicht aus syntaktischen Gründen.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Es widerstrebt mir, einen negierenden Satz als wohlgeformt und sinnvoll zu betrachten, den negierten selbst aber nicht.


Ich komme gerade ein bisschen durcheinander: Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen einem _negierenden_ und einem _negierten Satz_? Hast du dich vertippt, fehlt da noch ein „nicht“, oder ist es gerade noch zu früh für mich?


----------



## bearded

Gernot Back said:


> fehlt da noch ein „nicht“,


Wieso, Gernot?
Negierender Satz: Kinder brauchen nicht zu gehen.
Negierter Satz (Gegenstand der Negierung): Kinder brauchen zu gehen.
So verstehe ich das zumindest.


----------



## berndf

Der negierende Satz ist:
1. _Kinder brauchen nicht zu gehen_.

Der negierte Satz ist:
2. _Kinder brauchen zu gehen_.

Mein Problem ist damit, 1. als wohlgeformt und sinnvoll zu betrachten, wenn 2. nicht wohlgeformt wäre und damit keine Bedeutung haben könnte.

EDIT: Überkreuzt.


----------



## elroy

Languages are famously _not_ always mathematical.

Additionally, there is absolutely nothing preposterous about a sentence with negation being well-formed and its counterpart without negation being ill-formed.  I'm not a syntactician, but I'm willing to bet that this phenomenon has been studied before and that syntacticians have an explanation for it. (If I find something, I'll share it.)  Not all verbs license the same syntactic structures, and there could be something about "brauchen" that licenses infinitives only under certain conditions, one of them being negation.

Finally, it's certainly not the case that an ill-formed sentence can't have meaning.  The _intended meaning_ of "Kinder brauchen zu gehen" is obvious, but it remains syntactically ill-formed.  The same goes for "Morgen ich kaufe Brot."  This is the exact opposite of Chomsky's famous sentence, "Colorless green ideas sleep furiously," which _is_ syntactically well-formed but semantically meaningless.  "Kinder brauchen zu gehen" and "Morgen ich kaufe Brot" are syntactically ill-formed but semantically meaningful.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Der negierte Satz ist:
> 2. _Kinder brauchen zu gehen_.


Das würde ich affirmativ nennen.


berndf said:


> Mein Problem ist damit, 1. als wohlgeformt und sinnvoll zu betrachten, wenn 2. nicht wohlgeformt wäre und damit keine Bedeutung haben könnte.


Ja merkwürdig.
Mir ist aber dabei gerade noch eine Idee für eine knackigere Regel gekommen:

_brauchen … zu_ funktioniert nur eingeschränkt affirmativ.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> Das würde ich affirmativ nennen.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Finally, it's certainly not the case that an ill-formed sentence can't have meaning.


Damit kann ich mich absolut nicht anfreunden. Einem nicht-wohlgeformtem Satz kann nur dadurch Bedeutung zugeordnet werden, wenn eine eindeutige und offensichtliche Berichtigung existiert und diese vom Hörer stillschweigend angewandt wird. So eine Situation sehe ich hier aber nicht.


elroy said:


> The _intended meaning_ of "Kinder brauchen zu gehen" is obvious, but it remains syntactically ill-formed.


Das Beispiel macht dein Argument zyklisch: Du setzt das voraus ("remains syntactically ill-formed"), was Du beweisen willst. Das geht so nicht.



elroy said:


> The same goes for "Morgen ich kaufe Brot."


Das ist nicht dasselbe, sondern ein Beispiel für das, was ich gesagt habe: "Einem nicht-wohlgeformtem Satz kann nur dadurch Bedeutung zugeordnet werden, wenn eine eindeutige und offensichtliche Berichtigung existiert und diese vom Hörer stillschweigend angewandt wird."


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Ich halte alle vier Sätze für absolut unzulässig, nur eben nicht aus syntaktischen Gründen.


...sondern aus welchen Gründen denn - Deiner Meinung nach?  Ist es (wie ich denke) nur aus Idiomatizitätsgründen bzw. aufgrund des Sprachgebrauchs?  Danke im Voraus.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Einem nicht-wohlgeformtem Satz kann nur dadurch Bedeutung zugeordnet werden, wenn eine eindeutige und offensichtliche Berichtigung existiert und diese vom Hörer stillschweigend angewandt wird.


 Please explain why you think “Morgen ich kaufe Brot” meets this condition but “Kinder brauchen zu gehen” does not.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Please explain why you think “Morgen ich kaufe Brot” meets this condition but “Kinder brauchen zu gehen” does not.


Das muss ich zurückgeben: Bei "Morgen ich kaufe Brot" ist die die offensichtliche Korrektur, das zweite und dritte Wort zu tauschen. Bei "Kinder brauchen zu gehen" sehe ich so etwas nicht. Der Satz ist entweder so wie er ist sinnvoll oder gar nicht.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> ...sondern aus welchen Gründen denn - Deiner Meinung nach?  Ist es (wie ich denke) nur aus Idiomatizitätsgründen bzw. aufgrund des Sprachgebrauchs?  Danke im Voraus.


Ich halte diese Sätze für semantisch blockiert. Wenn wir als Kriterium angeben, dass eine Konstruktion mit _brauchen ... (zu)_ + Infinitiv nur dann zulässig ist, wenn es eine die Last aufhebt oder reduziert, dann ist das eine semantische Einschränkung, die nur dann überhaupt sinnvoll sein kann, wenn die syntaktische Analyse bereits erfolgreich war.


----------



## Gernot Back

Wie wäre es denn eigentlich bei folgendem Satz:

_Es ist ja nicht so, als ob Kinder (an Ostern) (unbedingt) (in die Kirche) zu gehen bräuchten/brauchten._​
Ist der wohlgeformt? Wie ist es, wenn man die eingeklammerten Teile weglässt? Ich bin mir da selbst nicht sicher. Da ist die Negation im Trägersatz und nicht im Nebensatz mit _brauchen_ selbst. Eigentlich kann man den Trägersatz auch noch weglassen und dann alles mit einem Ausrufezeichen schreiben:

_Als ob Kinder zu gehen bräuchten!_​


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Bei "Morgen ich kaufe Brot" ist die die offensichtliche Korrektur, das zweite und dritte Wort zu tauschen.


 Are you suggesting that a sentence can only be considered syntactically ill-formed if there’s an obvious and easy syntactic correction that the listener/reader can make?


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Are you suggesting that a sentence can only be considered syntactically ill-formed if there’s an obvious and easy syntactic correction that the listener/reader can make?


I said it can be assigned meaning although it is ill-formed because (and only because) there is an obvious and unambiguous correction.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Wie wäre es denn eigentlich bei folgendem Satz:
> 
> _Es ist ja nicht so, als ob Kinder (an Ostern) (unbedingt) (in die Kirche) zu gehen bräuchten/brauchten._​
> Ist der wohlgeformt? Wie ist es, wenn man die eingeklammerten Teile weglässt? Ich bin mir da selbst nicht sicher. Da ist die Negation im Trägersatz und nicht im Nebensatz mit _brauchen_ selbst. Eigentlich kann man den Trägersatz auch noch weglassen und dann alles mit einem Ausrufezeichen schreiben:
> 
> _Als ob Kinder zu gehen bräuchten!_​


Interessante Frage. Darüber muss ich nachdenken. Hast Du schon eine Antwort?


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> I said it can be assigned meaning although it is ill-formed because (and only because) there is an obvious and unambiguous correction.


 I don’t agree with that.  Children and non-native speakers often produce ill-formed sentences to which we can unambiguously assign meaning even if there’s no straightforward syntactic correction.  “Kinder brauchen zu gehen” clearly and unambiguously means one thing: “Kinder haben das Bedürfnis zu gehen.”


----------



## Gernot Back

elroy said:


> “Kinder brauchen zu gehen” clearly and unambiguously means one thing: “Kinder haben das Bedürfnis zu gehen.”


Das _Bedürfnis_ gerade nicht! Wir würden eben nicht die Entsprechung von englisch "they need to go" verstehen. Wir würden schon an eine Verpflichtung denken. Ein Kind, das das möglicherweise so sagen würde, würden wir korrigieren mit "Kinder müssen gehen."


----------



## elroy

Na ja, ich hatte versucht, den Unterschied zwischen „brauchen“ und „müssen“ auszudrücken. Warum passt „Bedürfnis“ nicht?


----------



## Gernot Back

elroy said:


> Warum passt „Bedürfnis“ nicht?


Das würden wir nur verstehen, wenn ein Korrelat-_Es_ vorausginge:

_Kinder brauchen es, in den Kindergarten zu gehen und mit Gleichaltrigen zu spielen._​


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Children and non-native speakers often produce ill-formed sentences to which we can unambiguously assign meaning even if there’s no straightforward syntactic correction.


I wouldn't think so. We would either wonder what the child was saying or we would offer a correction. Sometimes children (and also others) employ alternative grammars and we would understand what they are saying only once we have learned their grammar.


----------



## elroy

Why can’t “brauchen zu gehen” be part of an alternative grammar?  I can imagine a native speaker of English saying that, based on the English “need to go,” just as they might say “ich bin spielend” based on “I’m playing” (and just as a German speaker, like @Kajjo, might say “believed to know” based on “glaubte zu wissen”).  There are far too many possible ill-formed sentences, and far too many possible ways they can be reacted to (from having no idea what’s meant to making a slight correction to everything in between), for the narrow condition you’ve posited to be tenable.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Why can’t “brauchen zu gehen” be part of an alternative grammar?


That might be an analysis that could resolve my difficulties. I have to think a bit about it.


----------



## Gernot Back

Gernot Back said:


> _Es ist ja nicht so, als ob Kinder (an Ostern) (unbedingt) (in die Kirche) zu gehen bräuchten/brauchten._
> Ist der wohlgeformt? (…)
> _Als ob Kinder zu gehen bräuchten!_





berndf said:


> Interessante Frage. Darüber muss ich nachdenken. Hast Du schon eine Antwort?


Ich habe dazu auf der Facebookseite von korrekturen.de „Rechtschreibung und Grammatik“ eine Umfrage gestartet. Auf der Facebookseite von wordreference.com war das leider nicht möglich.
Facebook Groups
Wahrscheinlich muss man aber als Facebook-Mitglied der Gruppe „Rechtschreibung und Grammatik“ beitreten, um an der Umfrage teilnehmen bzw. sie auch nur einsehen zu können


----------



## berndf

Spannend. "Du brauchst höchstens zwei Jahre zu studieren" hat nur 50% ja-Stimmen. Mit der gemeinsamen Intuition von Muttersprachlern scheint es doch nicht sie weit her zu sein, wie wir dachten.


----------



## Hutschi

...


Gernot Back said:


> Als ob Kinder zu gehen bräuchten!


Soweit ich sehe, ist er wohlgeformt (in einem speziellen Sinn, nämlich, weil man den Hauptsatz weglassen kann.)

1. "bräuchten" ist eine Variante des Konjunktivs "brauchten". Es ist eindeutiger und hier besser, weil man es nicht verwechseln kann.

2. "Als ob" ... stellt eine Restriktion dar, ähnlich wie wir es oben beschrieben haben.

"Als ob" enthält intern eine Verneinung. 
"Ich muss das tun." wird in "Als ob ich das tun müsste/bräuchte" verneint. 

Als ob ich das tun muss! Nebenbei ist es eine feste Wendung, die bedeutet: "Ihr glaubt doch nicht etwa, dass ich das tun muss!/ Ich muss das auf keinen Fall tun." 

Damit entspricht es den oben beschriebenen Prinzipien.

3. Als ob Kinder nicht zu  gehen bräuchten! bedeutet: Kinder müssen gehen. Es folgt der gleichen Form.

4. Im Aussagesatz ist es eine Hypothese - deshalb: Es sieht so aus, als ob Kinder gehen müssten. Mit Ausrufezeichen wehrt man sich.  
---

Verwandt ist Duden: Als-ob das Als-Ob: "nicht beweisbare Annahme"
Das zeigt, dass die Negation enthalten ist.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> "Du brauchst höchstens zwei Jahre zu studieren"


Es ist ein anderer Fall. Es ging bei uns um: "Du brauchst mindestens zwei Jahre zu studieren."
(Ich habe meine Wertung als Symbol zugefügt.)

Du hast recht: Interessant, dass der erste Satz von 50% abgelehnt wird.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Es ist ein anderer Fall.


Kein "anderer" Fall. Wir hatten genau diesen Satz diskutiert und waren uns einig, daß dieser Satz OK ist und haben auf der Suche nach einer Regel dies als gegeben betrachtet. Das war offenbar zu früh. 



Hutschi said:


> Du hast recht: Interessant, dass der erste Satz von 50% abgelehnt wird.


Eben.


----------



## berndf

Besonders spannend ist die Aussage einer Teilnehmerin in der Facebook-Gruppe, das _nicht zu tun brauchen _ungrammatisch für _nicht tun müssen_ sein. Dabei ist es ja wenn überhaupt umgekehrt, wie du richtig geschrieben hast.

Das führt mich zu einer spannenden Frage (für mich zumindest): Wie alt ist eigentlich der Bedeutungswandel von _nicht müssen_ von _nicht dürfen_ (wie heute noch im Englischen) zu nicht _verpflichtet sein_ (wie heute im Deutschen)? Könnte das mit dem aufkommen der Redewendung _nicht zu tun brauchen_ zusammenhängen? D.h. kann es sein, dass das Konstrukt ursprünglich benötigt wurde, weil _nicht müssen_ zumindest von einigen Sprechern noch auf die alte Weise verwandt wurde und damit uneindeutig war und man eine alternative Ausdrucksweise brauchte?


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Spannend. "Du brauchst höchstens zwei Jahre zu studieren" hat nur 50% ja-Stimmen. Mit der gemeinsamen Intuition von Muttersprachlern scheint es doch nicht sie weit her zu sein, wie wir dachten.


Na ja, auf einer Basis von gerade mal 10 Befragten ist das noch nicht sehr repräsentativ! Warten wir mal ab!


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Na ja, auf einer Basis von gerade mal 10 Befragten ist das noch nicht sehr repräsentativ! Warten wir mal ab!


Stimmt schon. Aber da wir ja hier 100% Übereinstimmung erwartet hätten, finde ich auch 5 (mittlerweile 6) abweichende Votes schon bemerkenswert.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Das führt mich zu einer spannenden Frage (für mich zumindest): Wie alt ist eigentlich der Bedeutungswandel von _nicht müssen_ von _nicht dürfen_ (wie heute noch im Englischen) zu nicht _verpflichtet sein_ (wie heute im Deutschen)?


Also ich kann mich erinnern, dass mein Vater, wenn er uns Kindern den dringenden bzw. warnenden Rat gab, etwas zu unterlassen, sagte: „Das musst du nicht tun!“. Die Betonung lag dabei sogar auf dem „musst“. Ich habe das damals für eine kölsche Eigenart gehalten, habe es aber, seitdem ich wieder in der alten Heimat wohne (seit jetzt mittlerweile 25 Jahren), hier noch nie wieder so gehört. Vielleicht mache ich dazu auch mal eine Umfrage auf Facebook. Im Moment will ich aber der laufenden – auch wegen der Verwechslungsgefahr – nicht das Wasser abgraben.

Aber wie wäre es denn mal mit einer Umfragemöglichkeit hier auf wordreference.com? Nachdem doch jetzt auch in den neuen WYSIWYG/BB-Code-Editor investiert wurde (der nicht nur Vorteile hat) …


----------



## berndf

berndf said:


> Besonders spannend ist die Aussage einer Teilnehmerin in der Facebook-Gruppe, das _nicht zu tun brauchen _ungrammatisch für _nicht tun müssen_ sein. Dabei ist es ja wenn überhaupt umgekehrt, wie du richtig geschrieben hast.
> 
> Das führt mich zu einer spannenden Frage (für mich zumindest): Wie alt ist eigentlich der Bedeutungswandel von _nicht müssen_ von _nicht dürfen_ (wie heute noch im Englischen) zu nicht _verpflichtet sein_ (wie heute im Deutschen)? Könnte das mit dem aufkommen der Redewendung _nicht zu tun brauchen_ zusammenhängen? D.h. kann es sein, dass das Konstrukt ursprünglich benötigt wurde, weil _nicht müssen_ zumindest von einigen Sprechern noch auf die alte Weise verwandt wurde und damit uneindeutig war und man eine alternative Ausdrucksweise brauchte?


Meine Vermutung scheint zu stimmen. Grimm schreibt, dass in verneinenden Verwendung _muss _noch bis "in neuere Sprache" vorkommt (was wohl als bis Mitte des 19. Jahrhunderts zu verstehen ist). Es zitiert u.A. eine Belegstelle bei Schiller: _Ihr müszt nur nicht erschrecken_ (Wallenstein).


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Also ich kann mich erinnern, dass mein Vater, wenn er uns Kindern den dringenden bzw. warnenden Rat gab, etwas zu unterlassen, sagte: „Das musst du nicht tun!“. Die Betonung lag dabei sogar auf dem „musst“.


Ja, ich kenne das auch. Aber ich bin mir fast sicher, dass es sich gerade mit dieser Betonung um eine Euphemismus oder um eine provokante Formulierung handelt ("Also, niemand *zwingt *dich, das zu tun") und nicht um ein Überbleibsel der alten Bedeutung.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

bearded said:


> Is a sentence like _Um lesen zu lernen, braucht ein Kind mindestens zwei Jahre lang in die Schule zu gehen _really wrong?  It contains neither 'nur' nor 'nicht'.





elroy said:


> Yes, definitely wrong.





bearded said:


> Sorry, I do not agree.


Da habe ich fast gedacht "Beware the Kalends of April"  Aber es war ja kein Scherz. Ich halte den Satz – wie elroy und die meisten Muttersprachler – für eindeutig ungrammatisch.



elroy said:


> Perhaps "restriction" isn't the clearest term.  Maybe we can say "an _attenuating qualifier_"?


Ja, das hört sich gut an.



JClaudeK said:


> Die Verbindung ist: *früher* konnte man "brauchen + zu + Infinitiv" auch ohne Negation verwenden (s.u.); "Ich brauche jetzt zu gehen." oder Ähnliches war offensichtlich möglich. Heute hat sich das geändert.





berndf said:


> Meine Behauptung ist, dass im das Konstrukt, egal ob mir oder ohne Negation oder Einschränkung, noch keine hinreichend gefestigte Ausdrucksform war, um überhaupt sagen zu können, dass eine Verwendung idiomatisch wäre und eine andere nicht. Grimm schreibt ja sogar, dass der ganze Bedeutungskomplex _brauchen=benötigen_, aus dem diese Konstruktion abgeleitet ist, erst im 18. Jahrhundert entstanden ist oder sich zumindest vorher nicht belegen lässt. Zuvor existierte nur der Bedeutungskomplex _brauchen=verwenden._


Das ist eine mögliche Erklärung  Bei dem Schiller-Zitat könnte aber auch ein Schreib- oder Druckfehler vorliegen. Man muss da ja nur einen einzigen Buchstaben ändern, und schon ist das Problem beseitigt:


> Es braucht nun gezeigt zu werden, daß dieser Prinz einer solchen Abscheulichkeit fähig, und daß er hinlänglich dazu aufgefordert war, sie wirklich zu verüben.
> Geschichte des dreißigjährigen Kriegs


nun → nur
›nun‹ passt im gegebenen Kontext zwar viel besser, aber ich würde ›nur‹ nicht als komplett unpassend bezeichnen.
Denkbar wäre auch eine Interferenz des Französischen:


> Zumeist aber gilt brauchen im sinn des vonnöthen sein, franz. falloir, unpersönlich,
> DWB


Französisch war damals die Kultursprache Nr. 1. Schiller beherrschte diese Sprache offensichtlich sehr gut:


> Noch kurz vor seinem Tod vollendete Schiller die Übersetzung von Jean Racines klassischer Tragödie _Phèdre_ (1677).
> Friedrich Schiller – Wikipedia



Aber eigentlich braucht es diese Spekulationen wohl nicht, s. o. berndfs (weniger spekulativen) Erklärungsansatz.

Einzelbelege sind auch nicht besonders aussagekräftig. Wenn ein einzelner Muttersprachler etwas für grammatisch und idiomatisch hält und (so gut wie) alle anderen nicht, dann kann man davon ausgehen, dass die Mehrheit recht hat. (Allerdings ist es zumindest ein Beleg aus der Literatur und somit tendenziell brauchbar, im Gegensatz zu den selbstformulierten „Belegen“, die hier manchmal (naiverweise) angeführt werden.)


----------



## bearded

Schlabberlatz said:


> Da habe ich fast gedacht "Beware the Kalends of April". Aber es war ja kein Scherz.


Du wirst aber (hoffentlich) mindestens zugeben, dass meine 'Kalends-of-April'-Provokation eine sehr interessante Diskussion veranlasst/ausgelöst hat!


----------



## Schlabberlatz

bearded said:


> Du wirst aber (hoffentlich) mindestens zugeben, dass meine 'Kalends-of-April'-Provokation eine sehr interessante Diskussion veranlasst/ausgelöst hat!


 
Ja.


----------

